# Acute Scaly Head mites?



## TodoSkylar (Jul 6, 2017)

My budgie has small, crusty, abnormal growths on the sides of his beak and the edges of his cere is a bit crusty. I believe he has scaly head mites. He scratches occasionally but not often. So I bought a Bird Bath Spray that says it kills mites. Will it get rid of scaly face mites? What else should I do in terms of home remedies? Should I quarantine him?

Link to Bird Bath Spray: https://ca-en.hagen.com/Bird/Accessories/Cage-Accessories/82155


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey there, 

I'm glad you noticed that your budgie has scaly face mites, the sooner they are treated, the better. 

However, you should not ever use any type of spray or medicine to put in bathwater as it can harm the budgie if ingested and may irritate their eyes or lungs. Instead, you should get prescribed ivermectin, a treatment which goes on in a drop between the wings. If you take him into the avian vet, the vet will be able to prescribe this. 

Since he and his mate both share the same cage, they both will have to be treated for mites. Additionally, you should wash all of their toys and perches in hot water and clean their cage down with white vinegar daily. If they have any toys that you can't wash, you should throw them out to prevent re-infection. 

Best of luck with your budgies, I hope they feel better soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

StarlingWings has given you the best possible advice with regard to treatment for mites.
You will want to purchase either ivermectin or Scatt spot on treatment.

Scatt from Vetafarm for treating air sac mites and scaly face

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## TodoSkylar (Jul 6, 2017)

can someone identify if my bird has scaly face mites before I buy Vetafarm Scatt? Thanks.
I cannot take my bird to the vet as they are on vacation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, your budgie definitely has mites and needs to be treated.

If you have other birds, they all need to be treated as well, as discussed in the previous posts.*


----------



## TodoSkylar (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I bought Vetafarm Amivec, a treatment for scaly face mites for budgies (it's really just ivermectin) from the US as I couldn't find any Ivermectin treatments online or in stores in Canada. Since its going to take a little while before the product arrives, I will keep the cage clean but not "deep clean" it because it is pointless to "deep clean" it while the birds are still infected without treatment. Also, I have a rope perch. Should I clean it and reuse it after the birds have gone through treatment for just throw it out? Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd throw it out. 
If you choose to get another rope perch after the scaly mites are completely eliminated from all your birds and you've done your deep cleaning, please be sure to read this:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-housing-toys/355426-dangers-rope-perches-tasseled-toys.html*


----------

